# [OT] la cara dura de nuestros ISP.

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Logo Telefónica
> 
> Aumento de velocidad ADSL
> ...

 

Perdonad pero no he podido reprimirme, cuando contraté me digeron que ya no ponian el de 3Mb pues estaban migrando todos a 6 sigo con 3 además parece que es debido a que no he contratado antivirus.

----------

## Txema

Si es por falta de competencia en tu zona, lo entiendo, pero si no es el caso, es de ser masoquista estar con telefónica, a nadie en su sano juicio y con dos dedos de frente se le ocurre seguir con estos timadores si puede evitarlo.

Lo dicho, si tienes oportunidad vete a un alternativo.

P.D: en jazztel están haciendo pruebas para implementar el anexo M que soporta 2.5 MB/s de subida teóricos, una gozada vamos

----------

## chaim

yo siempre he tenido ONO y la verdad del servicio no me quejo, aunque las velocidades 6mb/300kb se quedan cortos...sobre todo la subida..pero telefónica nunca

----------

## i92guboj

Antes aprendería a hacer señales de humo que volver a contratar los servicios de la susodicha empresa.

En mi caso, hace ya unos años, tuve contratado un servicio de tarifa plana con ellos, no recuerdo la cuantía de las cuotas, pero llamémosla X (un importe fijo mensual, con posibilidad de usar la línea de 16 PM a 8 AM y los fines de semana completos, y una velocidad de 56kbps, lo que había por el momento en mi zona). Un buen día decidieron cambiar mi plan de contrato de forma unilateral, sin tan siquiera notificarme el cambio y sin intervención mía de ningún tipo. Obviamente al no tener conocimiento alguno de dicho cambio de plan yo seguí llamando al mismo nodo, y en la siguiente factura me encontré conque todas las horas de conexión de ese mes me las había tarificado como llamadas locales en lugar de dentro del plan de tarifa plana. En total más de 700 euros. Solo tuve que llamar unas 25 veces para que me pusieran con alguien que tuviera la más mínima idea de lo que le estaba hablando (no se si realmente eran deficientes mentales o se lo hacían). Cuando por fin lo conseguí tuve que repetirle la misma historia durante casi media hora al mismo tipo hasta que por fin conseguí que me rehicieran mi factura según las condiciones del contrato que yo había firmado y que es el único que tiene validez legal. Este tipo de práctica mafiosa es común entre las compañías de teléfonos aquí en España, claro que la que nos ocupa es probablemente la peor de todas.

Esa gente son así, no quiero ni pensar las cosas que le harán a las personas que no tienen el nivel técnico o la cultura suficiente para poder rebatirlos con su propia jerga dialéctica. En España hay organizaciones de consumidores y usuarios. Siempre recomiendo a todo el mundo que no se aguanten ni una, que acudan a dichas organizaciones que para eso están, y que presionen contra las grandes compañías y no se dejen avasallar. Se trata simplemente de defender nuestros derechos, nada más. Todas las compañías telefónicas son iguales. Al final he terminado contratando a un proveedor local que suministra internet, teléfono y TV via cable. No es el más rápido, pero cumplen el contrato al pie de la letra, ni un kb menos de lo pactado ni ningún tipo de problemas (por ahora).

----------

## achaw

Que yo tenga entendido, las prácticas de ese estilo, son propias de telefonica en cualquier parte del mundo. Tanto en Internet, telefonia fija o movil, no solo dan servicios deficientes, carentes de servicio tecnico adecuado, sino tambien, prácticas desleales.

Saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *chaim wrote:*   

> yo siempre he tenido ONO y la verdad del servicio no me quejo

 

supongo que hablas del servicio en sí y no de quienes te atienden en un call center argentino (por el acento); explicarles que quería pasar el cable por una roza con la manguera o canuto o tubo que me habían puesto unos electricistas me costó sudor y lágrimas, hasta que por fin les dije que no quería ver ningún cable y parecieron entenderlo; todas y cada una de las llamadas son a un 902, algo que es completamente ilegal para cualquier servicio de atención al cliente. Lo cual les notifiqué... abundan cientos de mensajes al respecto por internet y de cómo evitarlo, pero no funciona, hoy en día, ninguna de las soluciones de las que hablan.

 *chaim wrote:*   

> aunque las velocidades 6mb/300kb se quedan cortos...sobre todo la subida..pero telefónica nunca

 

Al menos en Madrid, proporcionan todo el servicio via fibra óptica, aunque luego lo canalicen vía cable coaxial a los domicilios privados; la velocidad y la calidad son inmejorables... La fibra óptica (a nivel privado) me comentó el técnico que vino que sólo la habían puesto en domicilios de ministros o magnates y que valía un pastón.

La limitación en la velocidad de subida y la asimetría es completamente normal. Ningún ISP quiere que instalemos servidores, puedes contratarlo si te atreves a preguntar la tarifa y a pagarla, pero es muuuy cara. ¿Qué usuario de linux no se ha planteado montar un servidor público?

Nadie regala nada, aunque coincido contigo en que quizá los de ONO sean los menos malos.

----------

